

Craigslist redesigns their homepage - njn
http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites

======
vessenes
This is huge news. I wonder if we'll see this redesign throughout sometime
soon? I _think_ I like the white background, but I'm going to be nostalgic for
the old CL look, for sure.

------
aresant
I'm not sure this is an actual change vs. a DNS issue.

If it is a redesign, it's rather terrible from a UI perspective:

a) The four column design is hopelessly confusing at first glance since people
read from left to right - not up-and-down and then by column.

b) The "black" but non-bolded state names / titles don't draw the eye like
they should and blend in with the sub-content.

c) The lack of any sort of welcome or messaging other than the brand title is
a perplexing choice. Yes most people know what CraigsList is but why not
reinforce with messaging?

I'll be the average time to click goes up considerably with all the required
sorting and scrolling.

------
njn
They changed it back to the old version!

